# Drooling nonstop!!????



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Rusty started drooling this morning, like waterfalls. He's gone off and on through the day with drooling....sometimes we think it's better, than we realize it's not. He's almost 8 months and neutered. Any ideas of why this is? I can't think of anything we've done different in the last 24 hrs. He's eating normal, acting normal and poops are normal I'm worried about my buddy, but don't want to overact. Any thoughts?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

It's been a long time since I raised a puppy. Are all of his large teeth in by now? It sounds like there is something going on in his mouth, and yet he is too young to be having any dental problems like a cavity or an abcess. Maybe he has something stuck between two teeth. Do you let him play with sticks ever?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper did this once. I could never firmly decide if it was teething or a toad, but it stopped after about 24 hours. Is it possible he got something in his mouth he shouldn't have?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Good call Redrover. Have a look to make sure he doesn't have something stuck either on the roof of his mouth or in between his teeth somewhere. 

That's an odd one. The only time I see my V's drool is when I take too long making dinner, the candle was starts dripping and also when we go through the Muzz Buzz drive through coffee place, they start drooling as they know they get a treat from them.


----------



## toshee (Apr 28, 2011)

Just curious if this ever resolved for you? My vizsla, copper, just started drooling like crazy today. He is 22 months old, so I don't think it is teething.
Any information would be appreciated!


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

It ended within the next 24 hours.....we never figured out what changed. We checked his gums and teeth and watched him obsessively. Sorry I don't have an answer, but it did go way.....


----------



## toshee (Apr 28, 2011)

That is the kind of answer I was hoping for! Thanks. I hope it clears up for copper too.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

My 6-year old lab has had a problem with excessive drooling out of the blue twice in his life and both times he had something stuck in his teeth. It was a stick/piece of wood each time. The most recent time was just this past week, the vet had to pull it out and prescribed antibiotics so that the spot didn't get infected. We never saw the stick in his mouth and the vet almost didn't catch it either - it's hard to see in those dark mouths!


----------



## toshee (Apr 28, 2011)

Seems like the tap turned off as quickly as it turned on. Copper is back to normal slobber levels. Thanks for the replies folks!


----------

